# burial plots



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I found out that I inherited 2 burial plots. 

Being stuck in the ground isn't in my plans so I was wondering how does a person find out how much they are worth?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Call the cemetary and see if they are still selling plots, and ask them how much.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Call the cemetary or the local mortuary. If they don't know they probably could direct you to someone who did.

Or

Check craigslist or the classifieds for others who might be selling plots in the same cemetary.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't see the cemetary in the phone book so I guess I'll call the mortuary.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Wow, its kind of creepy. I can just see this now..."Hey honey, look what I bought on Craigslist."

That'd be a weird way to sell it.

Sorry, I have a bit of a twisted imagination and odd sense of humor. But, you could contact the cemetery.
I do remember a few years ago (when newspaper classifieds were more popular, aka before the Internet) and seeing plots listed in the paper. Naturally, like all real estate, it depends on location (and how badly people are dying to get in there --- sorry, couldn't help myself); but the asking prices were anywhere from $1,500 to $5,000 per plot. If the plots are located next to each other, they seem to bring a premium over an individual plot.
Mortuaries, funeral planning services, local classified ads, etc... may give you a better idea.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Every cemetery I'm aware of has an association in charge of it. This association may have ties to a church, township, etc depending on where, how, when the cemetery was started. 
If nothing else check with a local funeral director and he/she could put you in touch with the proper group. Then dependent on their rules, regs, etc regarding plots you can move on from there.......


----------

